# Vom Hauptschulabschluss zum Abitur?



## DARK_SESSION (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, ich hätte eine umfangreiche Frage an euch. Ich werde im März 19 und habe zwar einen guten Hauptschulabschluss (2,2er Schnitt) aber ich möchte mich so weit es geht weiterbilden. Ich absolvierte bereits unmengen an Praktika und war auch zwei jahre auf einer Berufsschule (BF1) mit dem Schwerpunkt Elektrotechnik. Habe das zweite Jahr leider nicht geschafft und bin somit seit Sommer 2013 auf Ausbildungssuche (Habe aber trotzdem nebenbei eine reguläre Arbeit). Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben wie ich am besten und schnellsten meinen Realschul-Abschluss nachholen kann?, Ganztags wäre es mir am liebsten da ich es schnell durch hätte. 

Falls ich die mittlere Reife in der Tasche hätte denke ich nicht dass ich mir das Abitur zutrauen würde. Ich habe Probleme mit dem Fach "Mathe", dafür umso weniger Probleme in den fächern Deutsch u. Englisch! Ich möchte gerne mindestens die Mittlere Reife erwerben um eine Ausbildung zu beginnen die mir auch gefällt. In meinem Umfeld ist sehr wenig verfügbar im Bereich Mediengestaltung. Nebenbei möchte ich gerne noch das Klischee aus der Welt haben Hauptschüler wären geistig unterentwickelt, das wäre mindestens mit dem Realschul-Abschluss erledigt und man müsse sich nicht von anderen menschen ausgegrenzt / benachteiligt fühlen nur da sie bessere Bildungsmöglichkeiten hatten. Danke!


----------



## target2804 (11. Dezember 2013)

Falls du kein elitäres Studium machen möchtest, das heißt an einer Universität studierten willst, kann ich dir auch den Rat geben, eine Ausbildung zu absolvieren. Denn mit einer abgeschlossenen Berufsausbildung hast du das recht, an Fachhochschulen zu studieren. Und nach einem Bachelor an einer fh koenntest dann einen Master an einer richtigen Universität machen. Das Abitur ist also nicht zwangsweise nötig, da in deinem Falle auch eher zeitintensiv.


----------



## Thallassa (11. Dezember 2013)

Deinen Realschulabschluss kannst du am schnellsten nachholen, in dem du dich jetzt für eine Externe Prüfung an irgend einer x-beliebigen Realschule in deiner Nähe anmeldest. Den Stoff musst du dir dann autodidaktisch, oder beispielsweise durch Nachhilfe reinpressen.

Was das Abitur angeht -> der Mensch wächst mit seinen Aufgaben. Bei Deutsch könnte es dich beim Abitur übrigens grausam zerfetzen, denn die Anforderungen sind nicht ansatzweise mit denen der Real- oder Hauptschule zu vergleichen. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung, hab nämlich erst Quali, dann M-Reife und danach Abitur gemacht. Das Mathe dagegen geht schon und man muss ja nicht überall super sein.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (11. Dezember 2013)

Hmm, danke!
Jetzt mal so unter uns, verdienen Studenten nach ihrem Studium in den verschiedenen berufen einfach mehr Geld als die regulären Azubis?

Sprich habe ich bessere Chancen nach einem Studium genommen zu werden oder hat es rein etwas mit dem Gehalt zu tun, und man kann es nicht pauschal sagen dass ein Student eine höhere Bildung genossen hat sprich schlauer ist als ein reiner Abituriernt / Realschüler? Das würde mich sehr interessieren, da die IT'ler im HWLuxx Forum von einem Einstiegsgehalt von über 40k € / Jahr geredet haben. Und heutzutage wirklich sehr sehr viele ein Studium anfangen, da fühlt man sich richtig "dumm" mit seinem Hauptschulabschluss. Würde wie gesagt gerne erstmal den Real-Abschluss nachholen damit ich wenigstens ein einigermaßen anständiges Gehalt in einem anständigen Job bekomme.


----------



## MaxRink (11. Dezember 2013)

Kommt auf Studium an, Germanistiker wohl eher weniger. Allerdings haben Informatiker und Ingenieure sehr hohe Einstiegsgehälter.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (11. Dezember 2013)

Würde es sich überhaupt lohnen nur wegen dem "Ansehen" das Abi zu machen ohne wirklich Lust zu haben weitere drei Jahre durchzuziehen ohne zu wissen ob es klappt? Ist eben sehr blöd wenn Studenten bei selber Arbeit das doppelte verdienen...


----------



## R@ven (11. Dezember 2013)

Das Abi lohnt sich nur wenn du danach auch Studieren willst. Und ich glaube nicht das ein Student die selbe Arbeit macht wie ein normaler Azubi.


----------



## duke999 (11. Dezember 2013)

Vllt. was für dich:
Staatlich geprüfter Techniker

"Erforderlich zum Besuch einer Fachschule für Technik in Deutschland:

    mindestens Hauptschulabschluss
    Eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung in der jeweiligen Fachrichtung von mindestens zweijähriger Dauer und eine spätere einschlägige berufliche Tätigkeit von mindestens einem Jahr (inklusive Ausbildung mindestens 4 Jahre)
    Berufsschulabschluss
    alternativ zur abgeschlossenen Ausbildung kann der Nachweis einer siebenjährigen qualifizierten Tätigkeit in einem der Fachrichtung entsprechenden Beruf als Zugangsberechtigung genügen (außerdem mindestens Mittlere Reife)
    Eine berufsnahe Verwendung bei der Bundeswehr kann mit einer Bescheinigung des BFD (Berufsförderungsdienst) angerechnet werden."


----------



## DARK_SESSION (11. Dezember 2013)

Studieren will ich wie gesagt nicht, wäre es also wirklich unnötig? Berufe die mir gefallen würden :
Mediengestalter (zwei praktika) - Fotograf oder etwas in der technischen Branche wie z.b. Elektroniker "Nicht elektrik" oder Einzelhandelskaufmann im IT-Bereich. Sprich dinge die mit computern zu tun haben. Natürlich meine ich damit keinen Sysadmin oder Manager.


----------



## R@ven (11. Dezember 2013)

Da gibt es ja verschiedenste Möglichkeiten z. B. Informatikkaufmann oder IT-System-Elektroniker und IT-System-Kaufmann.


----------



## Thallassa (11. Dezember 2013)

Naja, Abiturienten werden in den gleichen Berufen besser bezahlt, als die mit geringerem Abschluss, zumindest in diversen Firmen.
Ob es sich lohnt das Abi zu machen, musst du wissen. Wenn du kein klares berufliches Ziel vor Augen hast kann es sich wegen der Entscheidungsfreiheit vielleicht lohnen.


----------



## GrauerFux (11. Dezember 2013)

Mediengestalter ist ein schöner Beruf, nur kann ich aus meinen Erfahrungen sagen, dass es in manchen Regionen einfach "zu viele" davon gibt. Möchtest du etwas kreatives machen oder eher was handwerkliches oder etwas gemischtes? Weil wenn du sagst das dir Mediengestalter gefallen würde, setzte ich kreativität voraus.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (11. Dezember 2013)

Wie gesagt, ich habe einen Berufswunsch. Aber ob ich mir wiederrum 3-4 Jahre nur fürs Abi antue um nicht als ungebildet durchzugehen ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## GrauerFux (11. Dezember 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich das Abi nur wenn du ganz sicher später etwas studieren willst.

Btw: Nach einer Ausbildung hast du auch mittlere Reife, außer du benötigst mittlere Reife für einen Ausbildungsplatz, dann nützt es dir nichts, aber wenn du sagst du möchtest dich nach der Ausbildung weiterbilden und du benötigst mittlere Reife, hättest du sie nach der Ausbildung.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (11. Dezember 2013)

Würde wie gesagt gerne etwas im Mediendesign / Print usw. anfangen. Nun weiß ich eben nicht ob ich mit "nur" einem Realschul-Abschluss genommen werde. Oder ob die Arbeitgeber zu 90% nur Abiturienten einstellen.


----------



## KrHome (11. Dezember 2013)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Jetzt mal so unter uns, verdienen Studenten nach ihrem Studium in den verschiedenen berufen einfach mehr Geld als die regulären Azubis?


Na selbstverständlich. 

höhere Qualifikation = mehr Gehalt (jedem Akademiker, der sich mit dem Gehalt eines Ausbildungsberufes zufrieden gibt, würde ich in den Hintern treten, denn der unterstützt damit Lohndumping)

Außerdem stehst du in der Sozialauswahl (die ist Maßstab, welche Mitarbeiter bei betriebsbedingten Kündigungen zuerst entlassen werden) im Unternehmen mit höher Qualifikation meist weiter oben, weil du flexibler einsetzbar und damit wichtiger für den Betrieb bist.



> Sprich habe ich bessere Chancen nach einem Studium genommen zu werden oder hat es rein etwas mit dem Gehalt zu tun, und man kann es nicht pauschal sagen dass ein Student eine höhere Bildung genossen hat sprich schlauer ist als ein reiner Abituriernt / Realschüler?


Im schlimmsten Fall bist du mit Studium überqualifiziert und dein Chef kann sich dich nicht leisten.  Ich würde das aber als Luxusproblem bezeichnen.



> Das würde mich sehr interessieren, da die IT'ler im HWLuxx Forum von einem Einstiegsgehalt von über 40k € / Jahr geredet haben. Und heutzutage wirklich sehr sehr viele ein Studium anfangen, da fühlt man sich richtig "dumm" mit seinem Hauptschulabschluss. Würde wie gesagt gerne erstmal den Real-Abschluss nachholen damit ich wenigstens ein einigermaßen anständiges Gehalt in einem anständigen Job bekomme.


Ich prüfe gelegentlich die Arbeitsverträge (bin Jurist) meiner Freunde. Da sind einige IT-ler dabei. Die steigen im Alter von 25 bis 27 Jahren nach dem Studium im Schnitt mit etwa 3500 Euro Brutto (rund 2000 Euro netto) ein.

Mit einer Ausbildung verdienst du das wahrscheinlich erst nach 10 Jahren Berufserfahrung (da sind die Akademiker dann bei 3000 netto angekommen) oder in einer Boom-Branche, die dringend Mitarbeiter sucht.

*was Grundsätzliches:*
Mach dich nicht verrückt. Ich habe eines im Leben gelernt: Ein Job der dich glücklich macht und für den du jeden Morgen gerne aufstehst, ist tausend mal mehr wert, als ein exorbitant hohes Gehalt. Ob andere Leute die Stirn runzeln, wenn du mit Hauptschulabschluss ankommst, sollte dich nicht kratzen. Wenn du dich weiterbilden möchtest, dann solltest du das nur für dich tun.


----------



## GrauerFux (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich wage mal zu behaupten es kommt auf den Betrieb an. Ich mache gerade eine Ausbildung zum "Schilder- und Lichtreklamehersteller " kurz Werbetechniker. ( Was die tätikeiten sind kannst du mal googlen  )
Habe auch einen Quali gemacht und dann noch die Mittlere Reife an der Mittel Schule. Der Betrieb so wie die Berufschule hätte mich auch mit dem Quali genommen.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich frage es mal so, würde es schwer werden an eine Ausbildungsstelle als Mediendesigner zu kommen mit nur einem Realschulabschluss. Sprich werden Abiturienten viel öfter für den Beruf genommen als Realschüler?

Ich kann mit Erfahrung glänzen, ich verstehe komplexe Vorgänge auch recht schnell und habe Fähigkeiten in Programm-Suites von Adobe, Maxon usw. 
// Selbst wenn es damit nicht klappen würde, wie schaut es mit den anderen berufen auf die ich oben gelistet habe?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Dezember 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Allerdings Ingenieure sehr hohe Einstiegsgehälter.


 
Wäre ich froh wenn du Recht hättest... 

Was den Lohn am Ende des Monats angeht kann man sich beim statistischen Bundesamt und auch auf Drittanbbieterseiten recht genaue Einschätzungen einholen was man in welchem Beruf im Mittel und abhängig vom Wohnort so verdient.

Unstrittig ist, dass besonders in technischen Berufen als studierter Mensch üblicherweise ein gutes Stück mehr verdient wird, wie viel das aber im Einzelnen ist hängt von sehr vielen Einzelfaktoren ab. Ich hab auch zuerst einen Beruf gelernt und dann studiert, der Bruttolohn hat sich dadurch ganz grob verdoppelt (was aber nicht daran liegt dass ich jetzt sehr viel verdienen würde sondern daran dass ich vorher vergleichsweise sehr wenig bekam...).



DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Sprich werden Abiturienten viel öfter für den Beruf genommen als Realschüler?


 
Wenn ich mir heute ansehe welche Bildungsinflation da vorherrscht wird mir manchmal schlecht. Bei uns werden für die meisten etwas anspruchsvolleren Berufe nur noch Abiturienten eingestellt - und das aus zwei Gründen:
1.) Es gibt heute im Vergleich zu vor einigen Jahrzehnten viel viel mehr Abiturienten und Akademiker, außerdem bewerben sich auf jede Stelle mindestens 10 Mann so dass man eine große Auswahl hat.
2.) Mit den allermeisten Absolventen von Hauptschulen ist aus Erfahrung nur wenig Brot zu gewinnen weil sie übertrieben gesagt nicht 2+2 zusammenzählen können


----------



## GrauerFux (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich kenne Leute die mit einem mittleren Quali einen Ausbildungsplatz als Mediendesigner bekommen haben. Wenn du dich bei etwas kleineren Betrieben bewirbst, ist es meist so, dass sie auf deine Vorkenntnisse mehr gucken. Wenn du sagst du hast schon Erfahrungen mit Adobe etc. dann ist das ein großer + Punkt!


----------



## DARK_SESSION (11. Dezember 2013)

Okay danke, dann werde ich wohl den Weg der mittleren Reife wählen und mir die 4 Jahre sparen 

Abschließend noch eine kleine Frage da hier wirklich EXTREM viele Studis / Abi's mitlesen -> Guckt ihr persönlich auf Menschen mit mittlerer-Reife nach dem Motto "Der ist dumm und hat nichts gelernt" oder steht ihr neutral zu dem ganzen, sprich -> "Joa, ich habe eben länger in der Schule gesessen". Da ich weiß dass es genug Vorurteile gegen Hauptschüler gibt, ich denke mal bei den Realschülern gibt es nichts warum man sie nicht "schätzen" sollte oder abstempeln würde oder?

Gruß, und danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## GrauerFux (11. Dezember 2013)

Mach das was du für richtig hältst! 

Schönes Schlusswort! 

"*was Grundsätzliches:*
Mach dich nicht verrückt. Ich habe eines im Leben gelernt: Ein Job der dich glücklich macht und für den du jeden Morgen gerne aufstehst, ist tausend mal mehr wert, als ein exorbitant hohes Gehalt. Ob andere Leute die Stirn runzeln, wenn du mit Hauptschulabschluss ankommst, sollte dich nicht kratzen. Wenn du dich weiterbilden möchtest, dann solltest du das nur für dich tun.[/QUOTE]"


----------



## KrHome (11. Dezember 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 1.) Es gibt heute im Vergleich zu vor einigen Jahrzehnten viel viel mehr Abiturienten und Akademiker, außerdem bewerben sich auf jede Stelle mindestens 10 Mann so dass man eine große Auswahl hat.


Das ist richtig. Als ich zur Schule gegangen bin, war das Verhältnis Hauptschule/Realschule/Gymnasium jeweils 1/3. Heute sind 60% aller Absolventen Abiturienten. Das heißt aber nicht, dass das Bildungsniveau gestiegen ist. Im Gegenteil - es ist ziemlich stark gesunken.

Um das zu verstehen muss man sich den Alltag eines Lehrers ansehen (ich habe etwa 5 davon in meinem Freundeskreis). Die Notenvergabe erfolgt nach einem geradezu absurden System. Wird eine bestimmte Durchfallquote (etwa 40%) in Klausuren überschritten, wird die Klausur solange vereinfacht und wiederholt, bis der Schnitt passt. Das hat zur Folge, dass je "dümmer" die Klasse ist, desto einfacher ist für die Schüler der Weg zum Abitur.



> 2.) Mit den allermeisten Absolventen von Hauptschulen ist aus Erfahrung nur wenig Brot zu gewinnen weil sie übertrieben gesagt nicht 2+2 zusammenzählen können


Auch richtig. Da heute viele Schüler, die vor 15 Jahren auf einem Gymnasium nicht verloren hatten, heute irgendwie durchrutschen, bleibt für die Real- und Hauptschule nur noch der bildungstechnische Kaffeesatz.

Das ganze System ist dringend reformbedürftig.


----------



## MaxRink (11. Dezember 2013)

KrHome schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Als ich zur Schule gegangen bin, war das Verhältnis Hauptschule/Realschule/Gymnasium jeweils 1/3. Heute sind 60% aller Absolventen Abiturienten. Das heißt aber nicht, dass das Bildungsniveau gestiegen ist. Im Gegenteil - es ist ziemlich stark gesunken.
> 
> Um das zu verstehen muss man sich den Alltag eines Lehrers ansehen (ich habe etwa 5 davon in meinem Freundeskreis). Die Notenvergabe erfolgt nach einem geradezu absurden System. Wird eine bestimmte Durchfallquote (etwa 40%) in Klausuren überschritten, wird die Klausur solange vereinfacht und wiederholt, bis der Schnitt passt. Das hat zur Folge, dass je "dümmer" die Klasse ist, desto einfacher ist für die Schüler der Weg zum Abitur.
> 
> ...



Wo ist das so? In BW sicher nicht.


----------



## KrHome (11. Dezember 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Wo ist das so? In BW sicher nicht.


 Bist du Lehrer in BW?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Dezember 2013)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Guckt ihr persönlich auf Menschen mit mittlerer-Reife nach dem Motto "Der ist dumm und hat nichts gelernt"


 
Niemals. Vorurteile das betreffend sind das dämlichste was man machen kann. Natürlich ist es aus Erfahrung so, dass man von einem Hauptschüler im Mittel weniger erwarten kann als von höher qualifizierten Personen (im Sinne von weiterführendem Denken, nicht Arbeitsleistung!)- das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass die alle dumm sind oder ähnlicher Unfug.

Wir haben beispielsweise durchaus Leute in der Werkstatt, die "nur" einen Hauptschulabschluss haben, in dem was sie tun aber extrem gut und gewissenhaft sind, von allen anderen entsprechend geschätzt werden und ihre Leistung sich auch in ihrer Stellung im Unternehmen und auf lange Sicht auch im Gehalt deutlich wiederspiegelt. Um nichts in der Welt würde ich mir auch als Maschinenbauingenieur den Rat solcher Menschen nehmen lassen wenn es um eine Thematik geht in der sie sich besonders in der täglichen Praxis sehr gut auskennen - man darf hier nicht erwarten, dass sie irgendwelche irren Berechnungen und Konstruktionen können aber man kann oft sehr nützliche Tipps von ihnen bekommen wo etwa an einem Entwurf Verbesserungen möglich wären auf die man erst kommt wenn man jahrelang damit umgehen muss.

Ich sehe Mitarbeiter mit "geringen" Abschlüssen nicht als dümmer oder schlechter an, ihre Qualitäten liegen nur woanders (denn wenn sie keine Qualitäten hätten wären sie nicht hier, soviel traue ich den Personalern durchaus zu) - und ohne die Mannschaft bleibt die Karre auch nunmal stehen was man nicht vergessen sollte. 


Nebenbei... ich hab grade mal selbst nach Gehältern gegoogelt und festgestellt, dass man da auch nur einen Wust von unterschiedlichsten Zahlen findet je nachdem wo man nach was sucht. Die Unterschiede sind wohgl einfach zu verschieden um da mehr als eine grobe Richtung herauszulesen.
Wenn ich etwa hier  sehe, dass Maschinenbauingenieure im Schnitt 5200€ im Monat verdienen sollen muss ich mich leider totlachen (bzw. in den Schlaf weinen ), ich bewege mich nicht im Entferntesten in diesen Regionen.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Dezember 2013)

Ein Freund von mir hat sich auch von der Hauptschule bis jetzt zum Master-Studium (Bauingenieur) hoch gekämpft. Besonders toll sind die finanziellen Aussichten (laut seiner Aussage) nicht. Ich selbst kam aus der Realschule (einer von insgesamt vier, die aus drei Klassen mit jeweils 25 Schülern kamen ) und plane jetzt (bald zehn Jahre später) für das Steuerberater/Wirtschaftsprüfer-Examen vor. Rein finanziell gesehen, kann sich ein Studium lohnen. Das kommt aber auf den Bereich an, Beispiel: Als normaler BWLer wirst du in der Masse untergehen. Als Wirtschaftsrechtler mit Schwerpunkt Steuern hingegen warten Einstiegsgehälter um die 40.000 € auf dich. Nach Bestehen der Examen, brauchst du dir ohnehin keine Sorgen mehr machen (außer wie du unter 60 Wochenstunden bleibst und Familie/Job unter einen Hut bringst).


----------



## mülla1 (12. Dezember 2013)

Also ich bin auch ein totaler quereinsteiger. Hab damals zwar einen realschulabschluss mit quali gemacht, bin dann aber erst in die Ausbildung, hab dann mein fachabi nachgeholt und anschließend studiert. Im Moment arbeite ich an meiner bachelorarbeit im Fachbereich Hochspannungstechnik. Während meiner Ausbildung hab ich einen azubi Kollegen gehabt der auch "nur"  von der Hauptschule kam. Er hat den gleichen Werdegang wie ich und hat sein Studium sogar noch schneller abgeschlossen. Gehört nebenbei noch zu den besten unseres Jahrgangs (studiert mit mir zusammen an der gleichen Hochschule). 

Ob sich ein Studium lohnt ist stark von der Branche abhängig. Ich komme aus der Elektrotechnik Sparte und muss sagen hier lohnt es sich mit am meisten. 
Einstiegsgehälter als Akademiker liegen knapp doppelt so hoch wie als normaler Facharbeiter. Allerdings ist ein Studium der Elektrotechnik (ebenso we maschinebau) sicherlich kein Zuckerschlecken. Prinzipiell kann man aber sagen:

Wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt. Sprich wenn du es nicht probierst mit studieren (oder auch generell weiterkommen) wirst du nie herausfinden ob es wirklich zu schwer ist. Manchmal muss man auch an sich glauben und im Hinterkopf behalten das das alles kein hexenwerk ist. Mit der passenden motivation hat es manch einer schon weit gebracht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Dezember 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Nach Bestehen der Examen, brauchst du dir ohnehin keine Sorgen mehr machen (außer wie du unter 60 Wochenstunden bleibst und Familie/Job unter einen Hut bringst).


 
Das ist ein Punkt den man auf jeden Fall noch betonen sollte finde ich.

Klar sieht das Gehalt als Akademiker über kurz oder lang zumeist deutlich besser aus, die Anforderungen sind aber was besonders Arbeitszeiten und Flexibilität angeht auch ganz andere. Als Facharbeiter ist es häufig so, dass man feste, planbare Arbeitszeiten hat, nur selten wenn es eben sehr dringend ist wird eben mal ein zwei Stunden länger gearbeitet um etwas zu erledigen (Ausnahmen gibts da natürlich auch).
Es kann dir aber eher nicht passieren (was bei unsereins oft so ist), dass der Chef Mittwochsmittags ins Büro kommt und dir mitteilt, dass du von Donnerstag bis Sonntag auf einer Dienstreise in Timbuktu bist. Da brauchsts schon ein Umfeld/Familie, das mit solchen Dingen klarkommen muss sonst kann dir das ganze Geld am Ende auch nicht helfen wenn du unglücklich bist. 

Was die Arbeitszeit an sich betrifft ists ähnlich - der Facharbeiter geht nach seinem Stundensatz in der Woche nach Hause, der Akademiker muss sehr häufig weit mehr als 40 Stunden in der Woche arbeiten (so gesehen unterscheiden sich die realen Stundenlöhne gar nicht mal so viel, der Studierte "darf" nur mehr Stunden pro Woche leisten...).
Ich habe jetzt noch das Glück, als tarifangestellter Ingenieur geführt zu werden was in der saarländischen Stahlindustrie bedeutet 35h pro Woche Arbeitszeit, alles was ich darüber machen muss bringt entweder zusätzlichen Schotter oder wird auf ein Zeitkonto geschrieben das ich abfeiern kann (was ich gerade heute und Morgen tue sonst wäre ich um diese Uhrzeit nicht hier... ). Spätestens wenn man aber in den außertariflichen Bereich rutscht (was bei uns die höhere Führungsebene ist) werden aus den 35h aber sehr schnell 50-60. Ob man das will muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Hier gilt aber: Jemand der nicht studiert hat kann es sich meist nicht aussuchen, ein Studierter unter Umständen schon...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2013)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Hmm, danke!
> Jetzt mal so unter uns, verdienen Studenten nach ihrem Studium in den verschiedenen berufen einfach mehr Geld als die regulären Azubis?



Nö. Wenn man über alle Fächer mittelt, würde ich sogar sagen: Deutlich weniger.
Als Ausgebildeter bist du für einen Beruf qualifiziert. Als Student bist du jemand mit ziemlich viel nutzlosem Wissen. Was stimmt: Viele hochbezahlte Berufe setzen einfach ein Studium vorraus. Ohne sind die gar nicht zu erreichen. Mit aber auch nicht unbedingt einfach.
Fälle, in denen Studierte in gleicher Position besser bezahlt werden, als nicht-studierte, dürften immer weniger werden.



> Sprich habe ich bessere Chancen nach einem Studium genommen zu werden oder hat es rein etwas mit dem Gehalt zu tun, und man kann es nicht pauschal sagen dass ein Student eine höhere Bildung genossen hat sprich schlauer ist als ein reiner Abituriernt / Realschüler?



Ich weiß nicht, wie Arbeitgeber das mit der "Schlauheit" sehen - aber zumindest in meiner Abteilung sind durchgängig Studenten/-ierte angestellt, obwohl keiner ein Studium hat, dass ihm weiterhelfen würde.
Allerdings liegt das gehalt auch in einem Bereich, auf den Leute mit Facharbeiter spucken würden, also vielleicht haben sich einfach keine Ausgebildeten gefunden, die ihn machen wollen. 



> Das würde mich sehr interessieren, da die IT'ler im HWLuxx Forum von einem Einstiegsgehalt von über 40k € / Jahr geredet haben.



Da hat wer ******* gelabert. Ganz einfach. Informatikstudenten haben mittlerweile auch schon die ersten Probleme, einen Job zu bekommen, weil nach den glänzenden Gehaltsvorstellungen zur Jahrtausendwende jahrelang Massen in den (vermeintlich) sicheren Arbeitszweig geströmt sind (und umgekehrt immer mehr Arbeit nach Asien outgesourced wird)

Was du in deiner Situation auch nicht vergessen solltest:
Das Alter.
Vielleicht bevorzugt Arbeitgeber X für Job Y jemanden, der Abi hat. Aber er bevorzugt ggf. genauso jemanden, der maximal 20/21 ist. Für solche Arbeitgeber kannst du dich eh nicht mehr qualifizieren. Was du brauchst, ist ein Arbeitgeber, der auf die tatsächlich vorhandenen Fähigkeiten achtet. Und die weißt du eher mit Berufserfahrung nach, denn mit schulischer Ausbildung.




DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Abschließend noch eine kleine Frage da hier wirklich EXTREM viele Studis / Abi's mitlesen -> Guckt ihr persönlich auf Menschen mit mittlerer-Reife nach dem Motto "Der ist dumm und hat nichts gelernt" oder steht ihr neutral zu dem ganzen, sprich -> "Joa, ich habe eben länger in der Schule gesessen". Da ich weiß dass es genug Vorurteile gegen Hauptschüler gibt, ich denke mal bei den Realschülern gibt es nichts warum man sie nicht "schätzen" sollte oder abstempeln würde oder?


 
Ich sags mal so: Es gibt eine Korrelation zwischen Abschluss und Einstellung zur Bildung. Die meisten Hauptschüler geben, ungeachtet ihrer geistigen Fähigkeiten, einen Dreck auf Bildung und intellektuelle Fähigkeiten. Aber das heißt nicht, dass ich das per se annehme. Menschen beurteilt man nach ihren Eigenschaften, nicht nach ihren Papieren. Und selbst wenn jemand Probleme mit abstraktem Denken haben sollte, macht ihn das noch lange nicht zu einem schlechteren Menschen.
Was ich nicht abkann, sind Leute, die unfähig sind, ihre eigenen Fähigkeiten einzuschätzen und die sich rausnehmen, anderen Menschen ausschließlich an ihren eigenen Interessen zu Menschen. Aber solche Leute findest du auf allen Ebenen - egal ob es der Hauptschüler ist, der Studenten als niedere Lebensform betrachtet, wenn sie keinen Spaß daran haben, ein Getriebe zu wechseln oder der Professor, der einen als Unfähig betrachtet, weil das evolutions-ethologisch beschriebene Praktikum zwar 100% mehr Zeit fordert, aber in weiten Teilen aus Parasitologie besteht. Arsch mit Habillitation bleibt Arsch.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (12. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank euch allen! Habe mir heute einen Termin bei der Arbeitsagentur geben lassen um mich beraten zu lassen. Zur not würde ich auf eine Privatschule gehen, aber ich denke das Abitur werde ich nicht beginnen - auch wenn ich gute Noten schreiben würde. Es dauert mir einfach viel zu lange, und da ich auch nicht studieren möchte sondern zeitnah nach der mittleren Reife eine Ausbildung beginnen möchte würde es sich auch nicht für mich lohnen. Meine Eltern möchten mich schnellstmöglich von zuhause weg haben 

Ist zwar blöd wenn die ganzen Abi's und Studi's auf einen herabschauen aber was soll man machen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Dezember 2013)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Ist zwar blöd wenn die ganzen Abi's und Studi's auf einen herabschauen aber was soll man machen...



Aufrecht zurückschauen, dabei lächeln und winken - immer mit dem Gedanken im Kopf dass die, die dich belächeln, nur arme unreife Gestalten sind die es nicht besser wissen oder sich groß was auf sich einbilden.

Denn jemand, der die nötige Reife erlangt hat belächelt niemanden, der versucht sich weiter zu bilden und sich Mühe in seinem Tun gibt.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich will nur einwerfen das im Print Bereich wohl keine große Zukunft liegt und der Markt stark schrumpft, da sollte man nicht auf einen gut bezahlten und sicheren Job hoffen.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (12. Dezember 2013)

Solange es mir zum leben reicht und für die ein oder andere Luxus-Anschaffung wäre ich schon zufrieden. Sprich wenn ich um die 2500€ Brutto nach der Ausbildung kriegen würde , würde ich mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Low (12. Dezember 2013)

Die Realität sieht anders aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Dezember 2013)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Solange es mir zum leben reicht und für die ein oder andere Luxus-Anschaffung wäre ich schon zufrieden. Sprich wenn ich um die 2500€ Brutto nach der Ausbildung kriegen würde , würde ich mich nicht beschweren.


 
Ich will deinen Eifer nicht dämpfen, aber ich habe nach meiner Ausbildung damals nicht mal 1600 Brutto Einstiegsgehalt verdient...

Das heißt nicht dass das woanders nicht ganz anders aussehen kann aber es ist besser weniger zu erwarten und positiv überrascht zu werden statt auf 2500 zu hoffen und tiefst deprimiert zu sein wenn dann doch die 1 vorne steht.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (12. Dezember 2013)

Wie gesagt, wenns zum leben reicht - wunderbar 

Aber diese Vorurteile nerven einfach nur, irgendwie geht es in der heutigen Zeit nur noch darum besser zu sein als die anderen, das Image sei wichtig und man muss sich sogar schon für erworbene Produkte rechtfertigen. Unglaublich


----------



## Low (12. Dezember 2013)

Bei meinem Vater in der Firma nehmen die nur noch Abiturienten fuer Ausbildungsberufe wie z.B. Industriemechaniker. 

Ist bei vielen anderen Firmen auch so, warum auch immer.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2013)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenns zum leben reicht - wunderbar


Es umfasst immer noch ein riesige Spanne, je nach dem Ort und dem was man als unbedingt benötigt ansieht.
In München oder Paris braucht man mehr Geld als an deren Orten wo alles günstiger ist.

Was ich damit sagen will ist das du schauen musst wo du arbeiten wirst und wie die Kosten dort sind und deine  minimalen Lebensstandards muss du dir auch überlegen. Diesen Kosten kannst du dann vergleichen mit was du in deinen präferierten Branchen bzw Jobs verdienen kannst. Passt es spricht nichts dagegen diesen Job zu machen, wenn nicht dann muss du es wissen ob es dir mehr um Passion oder um ein vernünftiges Leben geht.
Und vergiss auch die mögl. Familienplanung und Urlaubsplanung nicht, das kostet auch Geld.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2013)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenns zum leben reicht - wunderbar


 
Zum Leben sind, nach Meinung einiger, 382 € schon zu viel...


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenns zum leben reicht - wunderbar



Es muss ja nicht nur für das Leben reichen.
Es muss auch reichen um eine Familie zu ernähren und später eine ordentliche Rente zu bekommen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum Leben sind, nach Meinung einiger, 382 € schon zu viel...


 
Die sind zum Glück nicht mehr im Bundestag vertreten.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es muss ja nicht nur für das Leben reichen.
> Es muss auch reichen um eine Familie zu ernähren und später eine ordentliche Rente zu bekommen.


Ich wusste doch das ich was wichtiges vergessen habe.
Die Altersvorsorge, die man sicher braucht.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (12. Dezember 2013)

Falls ich es leicht habe den Realschul-Abschluss nachzumachen würde ich natürlich gerne direkt danach das Fachabi- oder Abi anstreben. Also wenn ich die Möglichkeit dazu habe dann direkt, die Frage ist aber ob ich 1,2,3 Jahre für die mittlere Reife brauche und wieviel ich dann für das Abi brauche (3-4?).


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (14. Dezember 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Bei meinem Vater in der Firma nehmen die nur noch Abiturienten fuer Ausbildungsberufe wie z.B. Industriemechaniker.
> 
> Ist bei vielen anderen Firmen auch so, warum auch immer.


 
In meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb (auch ne Ausbildung zum Industriemechaniker) war es genau anders rum .Es wurden bewusst Leute bevorzugt die kein Abi hatten .
Mir wurde gesagt sie hätten die Erfahrung mit Abiturienten gemacht ,dass diese oft eingebildet und arbeitsfaul wären .
Die Leute ohne Abi jedoch würden sich besser in die Firma integrieren und wären bereit auch mal länger zu bleiben ,oder mehr zu lernen als andere.
Sind im Endeffekt alles dumme Vorurteile ,wenn sich jemand nur auf Leute mit oder ohne ABI konzentriert und diese ungeachtet der persönlichen Fähigkeiten bevorzugt .
Ich wollte damit nur sagen ,dass es halt auch andersrum sein kann.


----------



## Silverfang (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube manchmal, dass die Firmen sich heutzutage so sehr auf die Abiturienten fixieren liegt daran, dass das allgemeine Bildungsniveau ziemlich weit gesunken ist.
Wenn ich mal bei mir auf Arbeit mitbekomme was für Bewerbungen ins Haus flattern...

Ich persönlich finde ja, dass man auch in Bewerbungen nicht jeden Rechtschreibfehler auf die Goldwaage legen sollte, aber wenn teilweise nicht mal der Firmenname richtig geschrieben wurde bzw. Sätze gebildet werden, die kaum einen Sinn ergeben, da schlackern mir die Ohren.

Generell rennen mir manchmal Personen mit Abi über den Weg, bei denen ich mich manchmal wunder, wie die es überhaupt schaffen sich alleine anzuziehen.
Man sieht es ja auch hier im Forum. Mir fällt immer mehr auf, dass viele gar nicht mehr auf Satzzeichen und Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten. Von der Rechtschreibung mal ganz zu schweigen und dabei sag ich nicht, dass meine Rechtschreibung besonders hervorragend ist.

Mir stellt sich dadurch manchmal die Frage, ob die Abiturbedingungen nicht weiter hoch gesetzt werden müssten. 

Vielleicht sehe es mitlerweile auch einfach kritischer, da ich deutlich älter bin als damals. Werde im März schließlich schon 33.

So wie es momentan läuft, werden nur Chancen der Haupt- und Realschulabsolventen heruntergesetzt, egal was derjenige nun auf dem Kasten hat oder nicht.
Warum sollte sich ein Personalbüro mit Haupt- und Realschülern abgeben, wenn es Abiturienten ohne Ende gibt?

Ich weis aus meinem persönlichen Werdegang, dass es heutzutage nicht leicht ist mit "nur" einem Realschulabschluss beruflich erfolg zu haben...
Mitlerweile habe ich zwar einen guten Arbeitgeber und bin auch bei einem guten Gehalt angekommen, aber dazu waren bei mir zwei Ausbildungen und Vollzeitjobs zu einem Hungerlohn nötig.
In meinem ersten Fulltime-Job bei einem bekannten Preisvergleichsanbieter ging ich mit 1.300 Euro BRUTTO nach hause und das als Fachinformatiker, aber es war ein Sprungbrett in den nächsten, etwas besseren Job.


----------



## Seeefe (15. Dezember 2013)

Silverfang schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich dadurch manchmal die Frage, ob die Abiturbedingungen nicht weiter hoch gesetzt werden müssten.
> 
> Vielleicht sehe es mitlerweile auch einfach kritischer, da ich deutlich älter bin als damals. Werde im März schließlich schon 33.


 
Ich mache grade mein Abi, bin im zweiten Jahr und nunja,

als schwacher Schüler durchzukommen ist nicht schwer. Bestes Beispiel meine letzte Deutschklausur. Ich habe eine 3+ geschrieben mit 1 Punkt abwertung, und war mit dieser, für mich eher verbesserungswürdigen Leistung, der beste, alle anderen waren max. 4 mit 1 Punkt abwertung. Unsere Lehrerin hätte bei vielen sogar 2 Punkte abwerten müssen, hat sie aber nicht. 

So, bei so schlechten Kursen, wird die gesamte Notenverteilung angepasst. Somit haben also auch eig. zu schwache eine Chance auf ihr Abi. 
Ergebnis der Deutschklausur. Die meisten freuten sich, weil die 4 ja kein Defizit bei ihnen darstellt, also alles kein Problem. 
Mit der Mentalität werden die meisten davon auch ihr Abi durchziehen. 
In meinem Geographie Kurs hatte einer letztes Jahr jede Klausur 6. Das Ergebnis war, aus welchem Grund auch immer bekam er eine 4-. Da stellt sich dann natürlich bei anderen die Frage, warum soll man sich noch anstrengen? 

Also so wie ich das sehe, läuft im Thema Bildung und Abitur momentan einiges schief.


----------



## Silverfang (15. Dezember 2013)

Meine Meinung 

Und genau wie ich sagte: Dadurch wird der Markt mit Abiturienten überschwemmt. 
Warum sollten sich Personalbüros noch mit Hauptschul- oder Realschulabsolventen beschäftigen.

Mitlerweile gilt ein Abi fast als Standard und man wird als nicht Abiturient schief angeschaut.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2013)

> In meinem Geographie Kurs hatte einer letztes Jahr jede Klausur 6. Das Ergebnis war, aus welchem Grund auch immer bekam er eine 4-.


Ist die Frage wie er mündlich war, da  beides zählt geht sowas je nach Leistung dort schon.


----------



## Seeefe (15. Dezember 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist die Frage wie er mündlich war, da  beides zählt geht sowas je nach Leistung dort schon.


 
Max. 5


Aber wie soll es auch anders sein, wenn man vom Lehrer auf die Frage "Ist doch egal was fürn Durchschnitt mein Abi hat, hauptsache ich schaffe es oder?", die antwort bekommt: "Ja"...


----------



## MaxRink (15. Dezember 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich mache grade mein Abi, bin im zweiten Jahr und nunja,
> 
> als schwacher Schüler durchzukommen ist nicht schwer. Bestes Beispiel meine letzte Deutschklausur. Ich habe eine 3+ geschrieben mit 1 Punkt abwertung, und war mit dieser, für mich eher verbesserungswürdigen Leistung, der beste, alle anderen waren max. 4 mit 1 Punkt abwertung. Unsere Lehrerin hätte bei vielen sogar 2 Punkte abwerten müssen, hat sie aber nicht.
> 
> ...



Sefee, wo lebst du? Das unterscheidet sich von Bundesland zu Bundesland drastisch.


----------



## Lotto (15. Dezember 2013)

Silverfang schrieb:


> Ich glaube manchmal, dass die Firmen sich heutzutage so sehr auf die Abiturienten fixieren liegt daran, dass das allgemeine Bildungsniveau ziemlich weit gesunken ist.


 
Das ist sicherlich aber nur die halbe Wahrheit.
Ein weiterer Punkt ist einfach der, dass Eltern immer das beste für ihr Kind wollen und denen die besten Chancen im Leben ermöglichen wollen.
Aus diesem Grund schicken also fast alle Eltern ihre Kinder heute aufs Gymnasium (weils halt alle machen und das Kind ja später nicht untergehen soll). Und auch wenn das Niveau dort vielleicht geringer ist als vor 30 Jahren (was ich bezweifel), so sind diese Kinder dann am Ende im Schnitt gebildeter, d.h. die heutigen Generationen sind gebildeter als die älteren (gebildeter nicht intelligenter! um Mißverständnisse vorzubeugen).

Ich sehs ja an meinen Eltern. Realschul und Volksschulabschluss, war damals normal. Nur wenige gingen da aufs Gymnasium. Mathematik ist für beide gleichzusetzen mit den Grundrechenarten. Analysis, Lineare Algebra,...alles Fremdwörter, denen würde nichmal in den Sinn kommen das Mathematik weit mehr ist als das addieren von zwei Zahlen. Trotzdem sind beide nicht dumm, haben es zu etwas gebracht. Aber sie kommen eben aus einer anderen Zeit, wo das mittlere Bildungsniveau noch sehr viel tiefer lag als heute.

Aber zurück zu den Firmen die heute nur Abiturienten einstellen. Das ist Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn sie damals auf ein Ausbildung 10 Realschüler und 10 Hauptschüler beworben haben, machen es heute 18 Abiturienten und 2 Realschüler. Das Unternehmen pickt sich also natürlich dann die Rosine heraus. Auf den Wohnungsmarkt ist es genauso. Wer ne Wohnung sucht darf mit zig Mitsuchenden um eine Wohnung konkurrieren. Und wenn der Vermieter da als Interessenten ein doppelverdienendes Akademiker-Ehepaar hat, dann wird halt der Techniker mit seiner Frau die bei Aldi kassiert das Nachsehen haben, genauso wie der Single mit nur einem Einkommen oder die 3-Kopf-Familie mit dem kleinen potentiell lärmerzeugenden Kind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Sefee, wo lebst du? Das unterscheidet sich von Bundesland zu Bundesland drastisch.


 
Abseits von Zentral-Abi-Klausuren (deren Aussagekraft bei Bullemilernen auch sinkt) unterscheidet sich das sogar von Schule zu Schule deutlich, in meiner Schulzeit waren selbst Unterschiede zwischen Lehrern deutlich zu spüren.

Aber ich denke mal, in Rahmen dieses Threads kann man dieses große Problematik auf ein Resultat beschränken:
Es gibt mehr Leute mit Abitur, als Universtitäten und klassische Lehrstellen für Abiturienten aufnehmen können. Und es gibt jede Menge Leute, bei denen fraglich ist, ob sie hätten ein Abi bekommen sollen - und es gibt trotzdem noch Leute, die auf eine Realschule wechseln müssen. Resultat:
Wenn der Arbeitgeber einen Abiturieren will, bekommt er den - und wenn er Realschüler vor sich hat, geht er schnell davon aus, dass diese selbst für ein absolutes Waschlappen-Abi sind.
Das es Schulen/Bundesländer mit höheren Anforderungen gibt, dass die Prüfungsbedingungen und damit -noten nicht unbedingt die Aspekte bewerten, die für den Job gebraucht werden (Auswendig lernen vs. mit- oder gar vorrausdenken) und, vor allem, dass an der gymnasialen Oberstufe nichts gelehrt wird, dass für den Job von Vorteil wäre, dass ignorieren viele Arbeitgeber einfach. (wissen es ggf. schlichtweg nicht, vor allem beim letzten Punkt)


(das ganze gilt Analog eine Stufe tiefer zwischen Real- und Hauptschulabschlüssen. Nach oben schwankt es ein bißchen. Eine passende Ausbildung ist scheinbar in vielen Bereichen gegenüber einem Studium bevorzugt, wenn die Ausbildungsinhalte ausreichen. Oder, wie mein Biolehrer seinerzeit schon sagte: Mitm schlechten Abi muss man halt studieren )


----------



## MaxRink (15. Dezember 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abseits von Zentral-Abi-Klausuren (deren Aussagekraft bei Bullemilernen auch sinkt) unterscheidet sich das sogar von Schule zu Schule deutlich, in meiner Schulzeit waren selbst Unterschiede zwischen Lehrern deutlich zu spüren.
> 
> Aber ich denke mal, in Rahmen dieses Threads kann man dieses große Problematik auf ein Resultat beschränken:
> Es gibt mehr Leute mit Abitur, als Universtitäten und klassische Lehrstellen für Abiturienten aufnehmen können. Und es gibt jede Menge Leute, bei denen fraglich ist, ob sie hätten ein Abi bekommen sollen - und es gibt trotzdem noch Leute, die auf eine Realschule wechseln müssen. Resultat:
> ...


 In diese Lücke stoßen bei uns (BW) die beruflichen Gymnasien. Sie bieten ein Allgemeines Abitur, allerdings auch eine fachliche Qualifikation.


----------



## SoCloseToToast (16. Dezember 2013)

In Bayern war es so, dass es zu jedem Berufsschulabschluss mit mindestens 2,5 einen Realschulabschluss oben drauf gab. Ohne etwas dafür zu machen. Wie es in RLP ausschaut, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. 
Weiter geht es dann mit 1 - 2 Jahren BOS, die dann ich Fachabi oder Abi resultieren. Oder du arbeitest 3 Jahre und machst dann einen Aufnahmetest für eine FH. Und gehst dann studieren. Durch die Berufserfahrung hast du dann zudem deutliche Vorteile in der weiteren Jobsuche sowie Einstieg.


----------



## Badaal (20. Dezember 2013)

Also, falls du immer noch unentschieden bist. Ich würde dir raten unbedingt den Realabschluss nachzuholen(am besten in einer Wirtschaftsschule o. ä.) und es danach entweder mit dem Fachabi zu versuchen oder mit dem Allgemeinen. Es gibt immer Menschen die dir raten eine Ausbildung anzufangen. Jedoch bist du mit einem allgemeinen Abitur in der Zukunft einfach besser aufgestellt, falls dein erlernter Beruf "aussterben" sollte. Und besonders schwierig ist dieser Weg auch nicht.


----------



## MyArt (20. Dezember 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum Leben sind, nach Meinung einiger, 382 € schon zu viel...


 
Teilweise bin ich sehrwohl dieser Meinung. Ich hatte auch schonmal die Ehre nach meinen Studium für ein paar Monate.

Was bei den 382€ gern vergessen wird: Alles andere wird gezahlt! Angefangen von der Wohnung, über die Fahrkosten für die öffentlichen bis hin zu Heizung/Wasser oder am besten Eintrittspreise für Schwimmbäder etc.!
Also ich bin mit dem Geld ganz gut klar gekommen. Klar kann man keine Sprünge machen, weinen das es zu wenig ist braucht man nicht wenn man in der Zeit >nichts< tut... 


Übriegens sind die 40000€ Einstiegsgehalt ja wohl sehr realitätsfern...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2013)

Fahrkosten: Nur zu Amtsterminen.
Wasser: Nur kalt (bzw. für 5 € auch warmes. Wir kommen auf ca. 25 € Stromkosten für Warmwasser p.P.)
Eintrittspreise für Schwimmbäder: Nicht im geringsten. Bei uns in der Gegend gilt nicht einmal der rabattierte Kindertarif

Klarkommen kann man natürlich, vor allem wenn es nur "ein paar Monate nach dem Studium" ist, in denen eben keine größeren Ausgaben (Haushaltsgeräte, Einrichtungsgegenstände, ggf. eine größere Anzahl an Kleidungsstücken oder -in ländlichen Gegenden Pflicht für Job- Autoreparaturen) anfallen. Aber hier im Thread (und bei Langzeitarbeitslosen eben auch bei der Grundversorgung) geht/ging es ja um die Frage, wovon man langfristig leben kann/möchte.




Badaal schrieb:


> Also, falls du immer noch unentschieden bist. Ich würde dir raten unbedingt den Realabschluss nachzuholen(am besten in einer Wirtschaftsschule o. ä.) und es danach entweder mit dem Fachabi zu versuchen oder mit dem Allgemeinen. Es gibt immer Menschen die dir raten eine Ausbildung anzufangen. Jedoch bist du mit einem allgemeinen Abitur in der Zukunft einfach besser aufgestellt, falls dein erlernter Beruf "aussterben" sollte. Und besonders schwierig ist dieser Weg auch nicht.


 
Glaubst du wirklich, dass bei einem dann 40-45-50 Jährigen jemand nachfragt, ob er irgendwann mal Abi gemacht hat?


----------



## Badaal (20. Dezember 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fahrkosten: Nur zu Amtsterminen.
> Wasser: Nur kalt (bzw. für 5 € auch warmes. Wir kommen auf ca. 25 € Stromkosten für Warmwasser p.P.)
> Eintrittspreise für Schwimmbäder: Nicht im geringsten. Bei uns in der Gegend gilt nicht einmal der rabattierte Kindertarif
> 
> ...


 
Selbstverständlich. Jemand der heute auf dem Arbeitsmarkt ist und einen Hauptschulabschluss sowie eine Berufsausbildung und 30 Jahre Berufspraxis(in einem ausgestorbenen Beruf) hat, der findet doch keine Arbeit mehr, die seiner alten Anstellung gleichkommt. Jemand der ein allg. Abitur hat findet zumindest eine Anstellung in einem Büro oder Amt etc. etc. Es ist natürlich ein sehr ungewöhnliches Szenario. Jedoch bringt das ein höherer Schulabschluss einfach mehr, nicht nur im monetären Sinne sondern auch für die Charakterentwicklung usw. usf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2013)

Ein 50 Jähriger, der sein Abitur nachträglich gemacht und sein Berufsleben z.B. auf dem Bau verbracht hat, findet eine Stelle in Büro/Amt? Hab ich so meine Zweifel.
Sicherlich ist ein Abitur für so eine Stelle für jeden von Vorteil - aber es herrscht einfach kein Mangel an Abiturienten, die deutlich jünger sind und/oder wenigstens ein Bißchen Büroerfahrung haben. Imho macht das Abi da den Unterschied zwisch gar keiner Chance und keiner Chance. Wenn es einem aber nicht locker flocking nebenbei von der Hand geht, kann es umgekehrt eine klare Einschränkung bei der Profilierung bzw. der Aneignung von Zusatzqualifikationen im eigentlichen Berufsfeld sein. Und die machen einen Unterschied (wenn nicht gerade die komplette Branche verschwindet.)


----------



## keinnick (21. Dezember 2013)

Badaal schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich. Jemand der heute auf dem Arbeitsmarkt ist und einen Hauptschulabschluss sowie eine Berufsausbildung und 30 Jahre Berufspraxis(in einem ausgestorbenen Beruf) hat, der findet doch keine Arbeit mehr, die seiner alten Anstellung gleichkommt. Jemand der ein allg. Abitur hat findet zumindest eine Anstellung in einem Büro oder Amt etc. etc. Es ist natürlich ein sehr ungewöhnliches Szenario. Jedoch bringt das ein höherer Schulabschluss einfach mehr, nicht nur im monetären Sinne sondern auch für die Charakterentwicklung usw. usf.



Das Abitur nutzt Dir bereits in früheren Jahren (z. B. mit 30) schon nicht mehr viel wenn man den falschen Ausbildungs- oder Studienweg (oder vielleicht auch gar nichts davon) eingeschlagen hat und sich auf Jobsuche begeben muss. Meinst Du irgendein Personaler interessiert sich für Deine Schulzeugnisse von vor X Jahren? Die nehmen vielleicht dankend zur Kenntnis, dass man irgendwann mal das Abitur gemacht hat. Wenn man aber sonst nichts vorzuweisen hat, dann bringt einen das Abitur ab einem gewissen Alter auch nicht weiter. Einfach weil es genügend Leute da draußen gibt, die neben einem Abi auch noch die weiteren "passenden Qualifikationen" vorweisen können.

Meiner Meinung nach, kann man vor allem in den ersten Jahren in seinem Berufsleben mit dem Abitur punkten. Nämlich dann wenn es um die erste Ausbildung oder das Studium geht. Je älter man wird, desto mehr verliert es an "Wert".


----------



## Badaal (21. Dezember 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein 50 Jähriger, der sein Abitur nachträglich gemacht und sein Berufsleben z.B. auf dem Bau verbracht hat, findet eine Stelle in Büro/Amt? Hab ich so meine Zweifel.
> Sicherlich ist ein Abitur für so eine Stelle für jeden von Vorteil - aber es herrscht einfach kein Mangel an Abiturienten, die deutlich jünger sind und/oder wenigstens ein Bißchen Büroerfahrung haben. Imho macht das Abi da den Unterschied zwisch gar keiner Chance und keiner Chance. Wenn es einem aber nicht locker flocking nebenbei von der Hand geht, kann es umgekehrt eine klare Einschränkung bei der Profilierung bzw. der Aneignung von Zusatzqualifikationen im eigentlichen Berufsfeld sein. Und die machen einen Unterschied (wenn nicht gerade die komplette Branche verschwindet.)



Wie du es schon selber gesagt hast, ein Abitur würde da schon Pluspunkte bringen. Weiterhin gibt es auch Stellen bei denen du dich ohne Abitur gar nicht zu bewerben brauchst, das heißt dass es auch neue Wege ebnet.



keinnick schrieb:


> Das Abitur nutzt Dir bereits in früheren Jahren (z. B. mit 30) schon nicht mehr viel wenn man den falschen Ausbildungs- oder Studienweg (oder vielleicht auch gar nichts davon) eingeschlagen hat und sich auf Jobsuche begeben muss. Meinst Du irgendein Personaler interessiert sich für Deine Schulzeugnisse von vor X Jahren? Die nehmen vielleicht dankend zur Kenntnis, dass man irgendwann mal das Abitur gemacht hat. Wenn man aber sonst nichts vorzuweisen hat, dann bringt einen das Abitur ab einem gewissen Alter auch nicht weiter. Einfach weil es genügend Leute da draußen gibt, die neben einem Abi auch noch die weiteren "passenden Qualifikationen" vorweisen können.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach, kann man vor allem in den ersten Jahren in seinem Berufsleben mit dem Abitur punkten. Nämlich dann wenn es um die erste Ausbildung oder das Studium geht. Je älter man wird, desto mehr verliert es an "Wert".



Deswegen meine ich ja auch, dass er das Abitur machen soll, eben weil er noch jung ist. Wenn er jetzt eine Ausbildung macht und mit 29 merkt, dass der Beruf nichts für ihn ist, dann ist es schon zu spät. Ein Abitur eröffnet einem aber viele andere Möglichkeiten, nicht nur für das normale Studium sondern auch das duale Studium etc.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2013)

Badaal schrieb:


> Wie du es schon selber gesagt hast, ein Abitur würde da schon Pluspunkte bringen. Weiterhin gibt es auch Stellen bei denen du dich ohne Abitur gar nicht zu bewerben brauchst, das heißt dass es auch neue Wege ebnet.


 
Es gibt auch Stellen wo du dich ohne abgeschlossenes Studium nicht bewerben brauchst.
Komisch ist dann aber dass es völlig egal ist welche Art von Studium das ist. Hauptsache abgeschlossen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2013)

Badaal schrieb:


> Deswegen meine ich ja auch, dass er das Abitur machen soll, eben weil er noch jung ist. Wenn er jetzt eine Ausbildung macht und mit 29 merkt, dass der Beruf nichts für ihn ist, dann ist es schon zu spät. Ein Abitur eröffnet einem aber viele andere Möglichkeiten, nicht nur für das normale Studium sondern auch das duale Studium etc.


 
"Jung" ist realtiv. Vom Hauptschulabschluss zum Abitur sind es normalerweise 3-4 Jahre und die Prüfungszeiträume liegen auch nicht unbedingt passend für "jetzt anfangen" - also erstmal aufrunden. Jemand, der schon länger aus der Schule raus ist, braucht sicherlich ein extra Jahr, um in allen Fächern den Status eines frischen 9. Klässlers zu erreichen. Je nach Qualität der Schule (und gute Bildung kostet!) kommt dann noch die persönliche Lerngeschwindigkeit hinzu - und jemand, der auf dem normalen Bildungsweg in die Hauptschule gegangen ist, kommt mit den üblichen Lehrmethoden sicherlich nicht 100%ig zu recht. Nochmal ein Jahr extra. Unterm Strich wäre er dann 25-26, wenn er das Abi fertig hat. Früher halte ich nicht für realistisch, es sei denn, er mogelt sich durch - und ein schlechtes Abi ist verdammt wenig wert. Die ganze Rechnung ist noch unter der Annahme, dass er sich Vollzeit dieser Ausbildung widmet. Die meisten Leute, die schon mal echtes Geld verdient haben, tun sich aber schwer damit, mit 25 wieder bei Mutti zu wohnen. Auf eigenen Beinen und an der Abendschule können es dann ganz schnell auch 28-29-30 werden.

Und das sind einfach Alter, da kannst du beim Arbeitgeber nicht mehr mit "jung und ABI" punkten. Denn die Mitberweber mit Abi sind 18.


----------



## Badaal (21. Dezember 2013)

Ach was, ich war selber auf der Hauptschule, habe meine mittlere Reife über eine Wirtschaftsschule gemacht(2 Jahre statt 1 Jahr wie bei einer Werkrealschule) und habe mein Abitur mit 20 bekommen. Und selbst da war ich der "Papi" der Klasse, da gab es auch Leute mit 18-19.  Die Hauptschule schließen die meisten ja mit 16 ab.  Ich persönlich kenne sehr viele Leute die diesen Weg genommen haben und keiner davon ist über 23. Mir haben die Leute auch immer ins Ohr geredet ich solle doch eine Ausbildung machen. Ex Ante bin ich ziemlich froh, dass ich es nicht gemacht habe. Nicht nur aus der beruflichen Perspektive sondern auch aus der persönlichen. Es ist für die Charakterentwicklung und die Selbstfindung unglaublich wichtig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2013)

Du warst mit 20 fertig - er würde mit knapp 20 anfangen...


----------



## Badaal (22. Dezember 2013)

Ja aber dennoch würde er mit 24-25 fertig sein. Das ist durchaus akzeptabel. Er will aber sowieso kein Abi machen. Jedoch sollte er sich um die mittlere Reife bemühen, dass geht vergleichsweise schnell und hat auch ggü. dem Hauptschulabschluss viel mehr Vorteile.


----------



## BertB (22. Dezember 2013)

Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> In meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb (auch ne Ausbildung zum Industriemechaniker) war es genau anders rum .Es wurden bewusst Leute bevorzugt die kein Abi hatten .
> Mir wurde gesagt sie hätten die Erfahrung mit Abiturienten gemacht ,dass diese oft eingebildet und arbeitsfaul wären .
> Die Leute ohne Abi jedoch würden sich besser in die Firma integrieren und wären bereit auch mal länger zu bleiben ,oder mehr zu lernen als andere.
> Sind im Endeffekt alles dumme Vorurteile ,wenn sich jemand nur auf Leute mit oder ohne ABI konzentriert und diese ungeachtet der persönlichen Fähigkeiten bevorzugt .
> Ich wollte damit nur sagen ,dass es halt auch andersrum sein kann.



bei mir isses auch so ähnlich, der meister will ne gesunde mischung von abschlüssen, wenn er nur leute mit abi ausbildet, weiß er, dass die meisten nach der lehre noch weitermachen, fh oder techniker oder so
für zerspanungsmechaniker nimmt er gern welche mit hauptschulabschluss, weil die oft dann im betrieb bleiben, industriemechaniker ebenso, mechatroniker: realschule oder abi, wegen mathe/physik niveau

ansonsten ist bei mir umgekehrt wie für viele,
habe lehramtsstudium fertig, referendariat war dann ne katastrophe (aus psychologischen gründen, konnte die rolle nicht recht ausfüllen, man hat alle fünf minuten nen konflikt an der backe)
habe dann jahrelang irgendwelche jobs gemacht für ca 900-1000€ brutto, zeitarbeit industrie und so
jetzt mach ich mit 37 doch noch ne ausbildung zum mechatroniker (industrie), gefällt mir gut, kann ich empfehlen
da wird auch programmiert und so (maschinen halt, automatisierungstechnik)
hätte ich früher schon ne ausbildung gehabt, wär ich hinterher froh gewesen, nach dem abi war für mich aber klar, dass ich studieren wollte
@ dark session: du solltest aber vielleicht erst ne lehre machen, die bringt sicherheit, auch schon prestige (abgeschlossene lehre ist nicht nur hauptschulabschluss, im gegenteil; da braucht niemand die nase drüber rümpfen) und sie befähigt auch zu fachhochschulreife/studium, falls dus doch noch willst, wenn du älter bist
kaufmann bei so nem elektromarkt geht glaub schon mit hauptschule, ob man reinkommt weiß ich aber nicht
am besten ist, man kennt leute, die da was regeln können (beziehungen nutzen)
wenn man erst noch 2-3 jahre an ner schule rumhängt, und nachher klappts womöglich nicht (damit mein ich abi), dann sieht dass blöd aus im lebenslauf (soll nicht heißen, du schaffsts nicht, du klingst ja sehr motiviert, aber man weiß ja nie)
erstmal realschule ist bestimmt auch sinnvoll
ich würd versuchen, ob ich für herbst 2014 noch ne akzeptable Ausbildungsstelle herbekomm, 
oder, wenns keine gibt, realschulabschluss machen

wegen was die leute denken:
kenn so viele leute, bei denen ich mich wunder, dass die lehrer sie nach der vierten klasse zur hauptschule geschickt haben,
und die dann später studiert haben, oder die auf keinen fall als dumm zu bezeichnen wären
sagt nicht soviel über den einzelnen aus, wie man meinen könnte, ob er auf der hauptschule war, 
viele sind oder waren als kinder einfach nicht anpassungsbereit oder sonst wie ungeeignet für das konkrete deutsche leistungssystem, 
haben aber möglicherweise ganz andere Qualitäten, die auf der schule nach schema-f nicht gemessen werden


----------



## Zocker_Boy (27. Dezember 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Falls du kein elitäres Studium machen möchtest, das heißt an einer Universität studierten willst, kann ich dir auch den Rat geben, eine Ausbildung zu absolvieren. Denn mit einer abgeschlossenen Berufsausbildung hast du das recht, an Fachhochschulen zu studieren. ...


Das geht aber nicht in allen Bundesländern. Zumindest in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg wird man ohne Abi oder Fachhochschulreife nicht fürs Studium an einer Fachhochschule oder Uni zugelassen, selbst dann nicht, wenn du 5 Berufsausbildungen hättest.



Badaal schrieb:


> Ja aber dennoch würde er mit 24-25 fertig sein. Das ist durchaus akzeptabel. Er will aber sowieso kein Abi machen. Jedoch sollte er sich um die mittlere Reife bemühen, dass geht vergleichsweise schnell und hat auch ggü. dem Hauptschulabschluss viel mehr Vorteile.


Welche denn? Ich habe selber Realschule gemacht und komme für mich zu dem Schluss, dass die zusätzliche Mühe für die mittlere Reife sich nicht lohnt. Fast alle Lehrberufe kann man auch mit einem (guten) Hauptschulabschluss lernen und auf ne Fachhochschule kannst mit der mittleren Reife auch nicht.

Im Nachhinein komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass ein guter Hauptschulabschluss (eins komma ...) mehr wert ist als ein mittelmäßiger Realschulabschluss (2,3 oder schlechter).


----------



## Seeefe (28. Dezember 2013)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Im Nachhinein komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass ein guter Hauptschulabschluss (eins komma ...) mehr wert ist als ein mittelmäßiger Realschulabschluss (2,3 oder schlechter).


 
Naja die meisten Personalchefs von größeren Betrieben haben da glaub ich eine andere Meinung, wie ich selbst auch.


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2013)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Das geht aber nicht in allen Bundesländern. Zumindest in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg wird man ohne Abi oder Fachhochschulreife nicht fürs Studium an einer Fachhochschule oder Uni zugelassen, selbst dann nicht, wenn du 5 Berufsausbildungen hättest.


 
Das geht sicher in keinem Bundesland so ohne Weiteres. Allerdings hast du nach einer Berufsausbildung, die heute ja immer mit einem Realschulabschluss einhergeht die Möglichkeit, über den 3. Bildungsweg zu studieren. Zeitlich gewinnt man, dafür ist der Aufwand berufsbegleitend sehr hoch. Studieren kannst du anschließend an einer Fachhochschule oder auch Universität, je nachdem wo du dich zu den Immaturenprüfungen anmeldest. So war es zumindest bei mir, als ich mich 2005, nach 14 Berufsjahren, noch mal zu einem Maschinenbaustudium angemeldet hab. Der NC war mit 1,7 in dem Bereich allerdings eine große Hürde und für Maschinenbau nicht üblich.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Dezember 2013)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Im Nachhinein komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass ein guter Hauptschulabschluss (eins komma ...) mehr wert ist als ein mittelmäßiger Realschulabschluss (2,3 oder schlechter).


 
Dann warte mal bis der Abiturient mit seinen 2,3 daherkommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2014)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Das geht aber nicht in allen Bundesländern. Zumindest in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg wird man ohne Abi oder Fachhochschulreife nicht fürs Studium an einer Fachhochschule oder Uni zugelassen, selbst dann nicht, wenn du 5 Berufsausbildungen hättest.



Die Zugangsvorraussetzungen liegen (zumindest teilweise) in der Hand der Unis. Die meisten setzen fast für jedes Studium die allgemeine Hochschulreife vorraus - aber es gibt Ausnahmen.
Ob die nun eine zuverlässige Zukunftsplanung sind... . Spätestens im Studium selbst wird man dann sicherlich auch oft an seine Grenzen geraten. Denn wo die Praxis keine Rolle spielt, nützt einem Berufserfahrung auch nichts - und fehlende Kenntnisse in Oberstufen-Mathematik sind und bleiben fehlende Kenntnisse.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja die meisten Personalchefs von größeren Betrieben haben da glaub ich eine andere Meinung, wie ich selbst auch.


 
Hmm - hab ähnliches schon aus vielen Richtungen gehört. Ein schlechter Abschluss sagt halt letztlich auch nur, was jemand so alles nicht kann. (im Zweifelsfall: Sich selbst einschätzen oder wenigstens durchpauken) Ein (sehr) guter Abschluss auf niedrigerem Niveau weißt dagegen wenigstens ein paar Lichtblicke aus.
(Daran, dass ein Hauptschulabschluss kaum etwas wert ist, ändert das natürlich auch nicht wirklich viel.)


----------

